# Nashbar AT29



## dezzrat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Any thoughts on Nashbar AT29 for a beginner weekly rider. It would be used on easy trails and road. Inputs are appreciated. Nashbar AT29 29" Mountain Bike - Overweight Code H Restricted


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Not a good starter bike. That's a department store fork, and close to the cheapest possible drivetrain and brakes, with some non-serviceable parts thrown in for maximum frustration as things start to wear.

If $350 is representative of your budget, a nicer bike from the '90s would probably be a better choice. I'd look for one with a rigid fork. Forks that old didn't age well.


----------



## dezzrat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input but I got excited and ordered it, actually has a suntour xct front fork not zoom as is listed in the specs. I guess it if it doesn't seem decent I will send it back. I'll write a noob follow up on impressions of the bike.


----------



## dezzrat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

The bike came today via UPS, shipping was fast from NASHBAR well packed no damage. Assembly was a breeze took me about 45 minutes, wheels were true, shifts fine, brakes were a little spongy but adjusted easily and no squeaking noise. So far I'm impressed 29er rides very different from the old 26 I was used to feels like I clydsdale and I like it. Time will tell how well the components hold up but I'm not a jumper just like to ride. The bike to me feels light probably no were near as light as more expensive bikes, so I'm happy with my purchase and would recommend it if someone asked. No stickers at all on the bike paint job looks very nice. So time will tell.......


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

*The Nashbar AT29 is a great bike!*

I bought the Nashbar AT29 and I'm very happy with it. I'm just now getting back into bike riding and this time I decided to get into mountain biking. I used to ride years ago, even doing some long distance touring across the USA during the 80s. I did a lot of shopping around before I bought the Nashbar AT29 and I found name brand bikes (Trek, Giant, etc...) with the same components and frames costing over $600, so I figured why spend the extra money when I don't have to? And those bikes didn't have disk brakes either, like the Nashbar AT29 has. From browsing various MTB forum, including this one, I've found some occasional snobbery regarding bikes, as with the poster above who says the Nashbar AT29 isn't a good starter bike. That sort of comment is pure BS. The Nashbar AT29 is, in fact, the perfect starter bike, and even better than just a starter bike in my opinion. I had the bike out today on some very rough trail and it did great. For my purposes, which are recreational XC and bikepacking, it's the perfect bike. We don't need to spend over $1,000 on a bike.


----------



## dezzrat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

My opinion is the same as yours, I really enjoy this bike I did up grade the seat to a WTB pure V which made a huge difference for me.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

I really enjoy the bike too. I'll keep in mind the seat you mentioned. I upgraded the handlebar grips to Avenir comfy soft ergonomic grips ($10) which have made a huge difference for me.


----------

